# Northern Ireland october meet at Cams Parkgate



## BillyT

ok here goes again Charlie at Cams at Parkgate has agreed to the use of the garage on the 25th of october 9am until 5pm 
if any traders wish to come and sell there will be a fee the more traders hopefully the cheaper the fee per trader so lets get the ball rolling
1 Billyt


----------



## Ronnie

1 Billyt
2 Ronnie


----------



## PJS

Saturday 25th - don't you think 9am is a bit early though?
I'd have said 10-30-11am would be more appropriate (shopping/kids/etc out of the way)
Can we organise some scrap panels for practising/demo'ing on?

1) Billyt
2) Ronnie
3) PJS


----------



## Modmedia

1) Billyt
2) Ronnie
3) PJS
4) Grande-Punto (Phil)

Good stuff!


----------



## SwirlyNot

good to see another meet organised - a long time period like that means people drift in and out and dont stay all day - this gives the impression of an average meet as numbers can be thin at times. Also, you miss out on meeting people and possibly miss good demos etc. My advise would be to keep the time shorter to have a more concentrated audience - unless there are plenty of different demos scheduled at throughout the day.

Encouraging traders to come is very important in many ways too - they will chat to customers/suppliers and help spread the word about the meet - plus we get to sample products and maybe get reduced prices too ;-)


----------



## PDK

I think 11-4 might be a better time frame, but count me in !

I'm quite happy to demo, lets get a list of who wants what done.

I'll bring some products for convertible roof care too.

1) Billyt
2) Ronnie
3) PJS
4) Grande-Punto (Phil)
5) PDK


----------



## PDK

1) Billyt
2) Ronnie
3) PJS
4) Grande-Punto (Phil)
5) PDK
6) Borrowed ladies
:tumbleweed:


----------



## Brisa

1) Billyt
2) Ronnie
3) PJS
4) Grande-Punto (Phil)
5) PDK
6) Borrowed ladies
7) Brisa (Louis)

Again I will have everything there so can demo etc

(might go home with PDk's makita though, don't tell anyone haha)


----------



## BillyT

yeah paul 5 hours would be good 11 to 4 as i had forgot my son was playing football that morning


----------



## Carnutni

Keep us posted on how it goes.We cant be there in person this time,were are off to the far east on business.Pro Car might be there.,i am sure you know where it is if he cant make it..Hope it goes well and good luck.


----------



## PDK

You could alway donate a tin of wax to me and I'll demo it for you, so far I'm impressed with it


----------



## Ronnie

how does it compare to the vintage and the dodo.... now thats what I call a test.


----------



## Modmedia

Much of a Muchness at the minute with all three..

I have Dodo on my roof, sides and rear of the car..

Vintage on left side of Bonnet 

Nuviwax on front and right side of bonnet. =)


----------



## PDK

I prefer the look of vintage (maybe because its so expensive), beading are all more or less the same, but I dont think durability will show, as I wax the car often.

Would love to try Super Natural (Before I splash out)


----------



## Modmedia

Ditto would also love super natural.. although the sample I got (Cheers) of Dodo juice I'm liking at the minute... All I know is that it was blue ( I forget the name  )


----------



## PJS

Blue Velvet.
Paul, I'll bring the jar of SN v2.0.1 with me for you to have a try with.


----------



## Brisa

Yea Punto it was blue velvet. The rest of that tub is there if you want to take it with you for a small fee at the next meet? Coming down with waxes lol


----------



## BillyT

i got a bottle of bilberry this morning hope to bring it with me


----------



## PDK

I will have very cherry wheel cleaner from autobrite too


----------



## Modmedia

Brisa said:


> Yea Punto it was blue velvet. The rest of that tub is there if you want to take it with you for a small fee at the next meet? Coming down with waxes lol


How much is left.. may take you up on that =)


----------



## Brisa

Well if you put what you have in with it... full lol


----------



## Modmedia

Sounds good! lol How much would you be after for it?


----------



## Brisa

£15? Should just cover costs really.


----------



## John G

1) Billyt
2) Ronnie
3) PJS
4) Grande-Punto (Phil)
5) PDK
6) Borrowed ladies
7) Brisa (Louis)
8) Johnny G ...if that is ok!


----------



## BillyT

John G said:


> 8) Johnny G ...if that is ok!


yes the more the merrier we even let someone from ballymena come to the lost one


----------



## John G

BillyT said:


> yes the more the merrier we even let someone from ballymena come to the lost one


You are too kinda ...! haha

See you there, all going well!


----------



## BillyT

John G said:


> You are too kinda ...! haha
> 
> See you there, all going well!


i was getting at those tight ballymena men not you m8 :thumb:


----------



## John G

BillyT said:


> i was getting at those tight ballymena men not you m8 :thumb:


No I thought it was a cheap pop at me being a foreigner (from Dublin).


----------



## Modmedia

Brisa said:


> £15? Should just cover costs really.


Appreciate it. Bring it along and I'll have it off you for that =)


----------



## Modmedia

BillyT said:


> yes the more the merrier we even let someone from ballymena come to the lost one


Now Now.. :spam: :lol:


----------



## CADDY.D

and who is that person from ballymena you are referring to?

Grande-punto i hope!!!!!


----------



## BillyT

CADDY.D said:


> and who is that person from ballymena you are referring to?
> 
> Grande-punto i hope!!!!!


oh is he from there too


----------



## PDK

Its been a bit quiet on this, everyone still confirmed?

Bumpy


----------



## CADDY.D

Has anyone sourced any scrap panels to demo on for this october meet?

Next saturday wont be long at rolling round.


----------



## PJS

Still looking forward to it - will have those towels and that mitt (hopefully) some of you saw, so don't forget your wallet! :lol:


----------



## martyn

Is this at parkgate in belfast? or am I totally in the wrong place?


----------



## Hobbitsproton

i was under the impression that it was parkagte just between Antrim and Dough


----------



## Hobbitsproton

BillyT said:


> ok here goes again Charlie at Cams at Parkgate has agreed to the use of the garage on the 25th of october 9am until 5pm
> if any traders wish to come and sell there will be a fee the more traders hopefully the cheaper the fee per trader so lets get the ball rolling
> 1 Billyt


Billy can you confirm which Parkgate and time for me as Lirin and i should be able to come to this.


----------



## BillyT

yes its parkgate garages in east belfast


----------



## BillyT

PJS said:


> Still looking forward to it - will have those towels and that mitt (hopefully) some of you saw, so don't forget your wallet! :lol:


so phil does that mean you will be coming as a trader


----------



## PJS

Hobbitsproton said:


> Billy can you confirm which Parkgate and time for me as Lirin and i should be able to come to this.


See the previous thread, I gave directions coming from the City centre in it.


----------



## PJS

BillyT said:


> so phil does that mean you will be coming as a trader


Maybe!? :lol:


----------



## martyn

Ok - I'm up for this... 

Its a all day thing? or are you limiting the times?

Do you need me to bring anything?


----------



## PDK

Its 11-4, I'll have a demo car with me, it will all be revealed then...


----------



## Ronnie

mightn't be able to make it up on Sat will know closer to the time!!! if its a dry day I will be dashing the wall at the front of the house b4 the gates go on


----------



## PDK

Its going to rain - sorry


----------



## John G

Is there anybody else heading from the south or that I could meet along the way, perhaps in Newry or something and then drive onto the meeting point. Rumour has it that I have a terrible sence of direction which is totally untrue! I have no sence of direction! haha


----------



## BillyT

We will be having the new Valet Pro Agent from Northern/Southern Ireland at the meet on Saturday also 
so as Phil has said make sure to bring your wallets with you


----------



## BillyT

1) Billyt
2) Ronnie (maybe if he doesnt do the wall:thumb
3) PJS
4) Grande-Punto (Phil)
5) PDK
6) Borrowed ladies
7) Brisa (Louis)
8) Johnny G 
9) John from Mistral
10) charlie from cams


----------



## Ronnie

John G said:


> Is there anybody else heading from the south or that I could meet along the way, perhaps in Newry or something and then drive onto the meeting point. Rumour has it that I have a terrible sence of direction which is totally untrue! I have no sence of direction! haha


I live 10 miles from Newry, we could meet up if im going and you could tag along.. will know for definate on Friday if I will b there


----------



## PDK

BillyT said:


> We will be having the new Valet Pro Agent from Northern/Southern Ireland at the meet on Saturday also
> so as Phil has said make sure to bring your wallets with you


Is this the same supplier of bilberry?


----------



## BillyT

PDK said:


> Is this the same supplier of bilberry?


yes m8 indeed he should have citrus bling,ph snow foam,bilberry and others from the range


----------



## martyn

1) Billyt
2) Ronnie (maybe if he doesnt do the wall)
3) PJS
4) Grande-Punto (Phil)
5) PDK
6) Borrowed ladies
7) Brisa (Louis)
8) Johnny G 
9) John from Mistral
10) charlie from cams
11) Martyn


----------



## CADDY.D

BillyT said:


> 1) Billyt
> 2) Ronnie (maybe if he doesnt do the wall:thumb
> 3) PJS
> 4) Grande-Punto (Phil)
> 5) PDK
> 6) Borrowed ladies
> 7) Brisa (Louis)
> 8) Johnny G
> 9) John from Mistral
> 10) charlie from cams
> 11) Martyn
> 12) CADDY.D


----------



## Jones the boost

Hi guys (and gals if appropriate)

This meet which is on over this coming weekend, where abouts exactly is it (please excuse my ignorance).

Is it down on the Boucher Road, in behind near the peugeot dealership??

Can anyone turn up with an interest in all things of cleanliness?

Cheers

Jones


----------



## BillyT

Jones the boost said:


> Hi guys (and gals if appropriate)
> 
> This meet which is on over this coming weekend, where abouts exactly is it (please excuse my ignorance).
> 
> Is it down on the Boucher Road, in behind near the peugeot dealership??
> 
> Can anyone turn up with an interest in all things of cleanliness?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jones


yes anyone can come but there will be a charge for traders


----------



## CADDY.D

Billy... will there be a charge for people from Ballymena?


----------



## BillyT

CADDY.D said:


> Billy... will there be a charge for people from Ballymena?


only if they drive vans:lol:


----------



## CADDY.D

Will bring the car then and get in for free:car:


----------



## John G

Jones the boost said:


> Hi guys (and gals if appropriate)
> 
> This meet which is on over this coming weekend, where abouts exactly is it (please excuse my ignorance).
> 
> Is it down on the Boucher Road, in behind near the peugeot dealership??
> 
> Can anyone turn up with an interest in all things of cleanliness?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jones


Look who the cat dragged in!!!:thumb:


----------



## kkh120

Hope to get there for an hour or two, can't make it for the whole day


----------



## Step_7

Also might manage to get to this meet for a while - supposed to be working but might get away for a few hours.


----------



## Jones the boost

John G said:


> Look who the cat dragged in!!!:thumb:


Look here pal.....less of that lip otherwise Ill get Marty onto you :doublesho

So again peeps......WHERE exactly is Cams Parkgate????????
And no I dont need to know its in Belfast.....but where exactly please.


----------



## PDK

BillyT said:


> yes m8 indeed he should have citrus bling,ph snow foam,bilberry and others from the range


Damn - going to be an expensive day then - might have to charge for the demos:doublesho:lol::lol:

Billy - can he bring me 5l of Bilberry, and 5l of Citrus bling - I'll give him a good price:thumb:


----------



## PDK

Jones the boost said:


> Look here pal.....less of that lip otherwise Ill get Marty onto you :doublesho
> 
> So again peeps......WHERE exactly is Cams Parkgate????????
> And no I dont need to know its in Belfast.....but where exactly please.


Parkgate Garages
Cams garage
86 Parkgate Ave
BELFAST
BT4 1JB http://www.multimap.com/maps/?zoom=1...B&qs=BT4 1JB


----------



## Ralli///mart

Jones the boost said:


> Look here pal.....less of that lip otherwise Ill get Marty onto you :doublesho
> 
> So again peeps......WHERE exactly is Cams Parkgate????????
> And no I dont need to know its in Belfast.....but where exactly please.


Somebody called. Whats all this MR Jones?


----------



## Jones the boost

Ralli///mart said:


> Somebody called. Whats all this MR Jones?


CLASS, absolutely class Martin (rub the magic lamp and out shall he appear):driver:

Thanks for the map PDK.....better than I though actually, about 3 miles from my place - cool!!!

Martin - its just round the corner from Holywood Arches, Upper Newtownards Rd (left just after the clinic/health centre)

Problem is that the weather is supposed to be well and truly rubbish for Saturday....is the venue under cover by any chance??

Jones


----------



## PDK

Its a garage, big enough for a few cars, and plenty of room for people


----------



## Curtiz

Heard about this earlier, Im gonna try and come over, only 10 mins away for me


----------



## BillyT

PDK said:


> Damn - going to be an expensive day then - might have to charge for the demos:doublesho:lol::lol:
> 
> Billy - can he bring me 5l of Bilberry, and 5l of Citrus bling - I'll give him a good price:thumb:


he has an order coming on friday i will pm you and let you know if he has it :thumb:


----------



## John G

Jones the boost said:


> Look here pal.....less of that lip otherwise Ill get Marty onto you :doublesho





Ralli///mart said:


> Somebody called. Whats all this MR Jones?


The cats have been busy!

Jones if you know where it is that's fine. I'll meet up with Martin on the way, we can meet you at your house where you can make us a full brekkie and then lead the way.

I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## BillyT

lucky we can go inside as the weather is going to be mad


----------



## Ronnie

dont know if Im going to get up hopefully I will but wont know until Friday night


----------



## martyn

The meet still on ok?

My motor will be stinking by the time I get there...

Is everyone planning to be there for 11am?


----------



## BillyT

yes meet still on 
everyone ways in at different times


----------



## Jones the boost

*Meet??*

Glad all is still on!!!

There's a couple of friends coming up from N.Dublin in the morning and meeting up with a few of us from the Belfast area so hope turn out is good to justify their efforts takng the trip up to Norn Iron. :driver:

Times I am still taking as 11.00 - 16.00?

Is there an Itinerary for to tomorrow's meet???


----------



## BillyT

play it by ear itinerary i think it is i wont be there until after 12 myself son has football in morning and kids come first


----------



## Jones the boost

Need to know these things if Im trying to organise a bit of a meet...especialy with a few of my colleagues coming up from down South.

Billy - I can always put a link on the MLR if you like although just a few of us at the moment know about tomorrows meet, but its not to everyones liking if you know what I mean, especially coming from an evo main stream website where power makes more of an impression than 'can I take shave in my inlet manifold' stakes 

For a few of us its a mixture of both which is why some are even coming up from Dubbers direction.

:thumb:


----------



## Jones the boost

*An update for you guys*

1) Billyt
2) Ronnie (maybe if he doesnt do the wall)
3) PJS
4) Grande-Punto (Phil)
5) PDK
6) Borrowed ladies
7) Brisa (Louis)
8) Johnny G (MLR) + 1
9) John from Mistral
10) charlie from cams
11) Martyn
12) CADDY.D
13) Jones the boost (MLR)
14) Ralli///Mart (MLR)
15) Phillimate ??? (MLR)


----------



## BigDoc

No work tomorrow so I'm in this time.
I'll take the Flex!

1) Billyt
2) Ronnie (maybe if he doesnt do the wall)
3) PJS
4) Grande-Punto (Phil)
5) PDK
6) Borrowed ladies
7) Brisa (Louis)
8) Johnny G (MLR) + 1
9) John from Mistral
10) charlie from cams
11) Martyn
12) CADDY.D
13) Jones the boost (MLR)
14) Ralli///Mart (MLR)
15) Phillimate ??? (MLR)
16) BigDoc

Anyone else coming along the Monaghan, Armagh, Portadown Route?


----------



## BillyT

BigDoc said:


> 1) Billyt
> 2) Ronnie (maybe if he doesnt do the wall)
> 3) PJS
> 4) Grande-Punto (Phil)
> 5) PDK
> 6) Borrowed ladies
> 7) Brisa (Louis)??????????????
> 8) Johnny G (MLR) + 1
> 9) John from Mistral
> 10) charlie from cams
> 11) Martyn
> 12) CADDY.D
> 13) Jones the boost (MLR)
> 14) Ralli///Mart (MLR)
> 15) Phillimate ??? (MLR)
> 16) BigDoc


met louis today and he said he has a job on so doesnt look as if he will be there


----------



## martyn

Gutted I didn't make this....

Hope you guys had a great day!


----------



## Ronnie

martyn said:


> Gutted I didn't make this....
> 
> Hope you guys had a great day!


dont tell you lies bet ur like me sitting in a warm house with a cup of tea watching telly!!!!!


----------



## Curtiz

Pretty good day i thought! Not a bad turn out and everyone seemed very friendly


----------



## Ronnie

how was it any pics?


----------



## Curtiz

I have very few pics unfortunatly, was meant to take some but forgot.

Some nice demonstartions going on to. I will get the pics uploaded either tonight or tomorrow sorry.

Where you there Ronnie, i saw a Blue Mondeo ST and wondered if it might have been yourself?

A man (dont know who you were sorry, was meant to ask if your on here) used his machine on Charlies DC2 and the results were amazing! Looked clean before he started, but the difference was brilliant


----------



## Ralli///mart

*Thanks Charlie*

Nice meeting you chaps today, a very friendly bunch of lads.
Some very nice products indeed, well demonstrated and explained :buffer: .

Thanks Charlie for providing the cover in such bad weather conditions.

Cheers

Marty :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

Curtiz said:


> I have very few pics unfortunatly, was meant to take some but forgot.
> 
> Some nice demonstartions going on to. I will get the pics uploaded either tonight or tomorrow sorry.
> 
> Where you there Ronnie, i saw a Blue Mondeo ST and wondered if it might have been yourself?
> 
> A man (dont know who you were sorry, was meant to ask if your on here) used his machine on Charlies DC2 and the results were amazing! Looked clean before he started, but the difference was brilliant


no I had to stay round home today as the mrs wasn't too well..


----------



## Curtiz

Sorry to hear, hope she gets better soon!

Saw you Ralli///mart - thats some Evo you have!! (coming from a scooby fan )


----------



## Jones the boost

Ralli///mart said:


> Nice meeting you chaps today, a very friendly bunch of lads.
> Some very nice products indeed, well demonstrated and explained :buffer: .
> 
> Thanks Charlie for providing the cover in such bad weather condition


2nd that.......:thumb:

Thanks again....Im sure we were all limited with the weather conditions etc....next time there's another meet on we'll organise on a wider scale by putting up a sticky thread on the famous and legendary MLR:wave:

(Mitsubishi Lancer Registry)

Cheers guys,

Carl


----------



## Curtiz

Sorry didnt get more pics!


----------



## Ralli///mart

Curtiz said:


> Sorry to hear, hope she gets better soon!
> 
> Saw you Ralli///mart - thats some Evo you have!! (coming from a scooby fan )


Thanks Curtiz, the yellow curtinely stands out but have to bow down to the MR Jones and John G on their superior power plants , they'd leave me for dust. But not on the paintwork if you please... Good to see you again John g/mickey. Hope you got home safe to Dublin chaps... and see you at he next one.

Marty

Ex scooby owner too / but dont tell anyone Curtiz


----------



## Kaner.eB

Yeah was Good day ! Part from the weather  was rubbish ! everybody seemed deadon , gd day ! 

and you think your cars clean ehhh


----------



## kkh120

Thanks guys, enjoyed that.

Look forward to the next one


----------



## Jones the boost

FAO BillyT


Can you pm me your contact details please as I amy have a little business for you :thumb:

.


----------



## BillyT

check here m8 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90823&highlight=valetpro you cant get pm until 10 messages


----------



## Jones the boost

BillyT said:


> check here m8 http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90823&highlight=valetpro you cant get pm until 10 messages


Many thanks!!!!!


----------



## John G

I only have computer access agin today.

I really enjoyed myself, hope you all had as much fun as I did and it was well worth the drive up from dublin. Met so many nice people and some old friends (I don't mean that they are ancient just that I have known them for a while haha). Really enjoyed the demos too.

@ Billy T I'll e in touch to buy some stuff from you in the next few days, totally forgot to get thestuff from you before I left (I remembered about 5 minutes down th eroad though ...doh!)

I'm looking forward to the next one already ....when is it?


----------



## Brisa

Aye billy when is it. Definately have to make it to the next one.


----------



## BillyT

i was thinking the first week of december and this time a sunday would be better


----------



## Brisa

Sunday would be better for me anyway.


----------



## PDK

Last one was a bit of a let down with the weather, plus I was extremely hung over - note to self, dont drink night before next one...


----------



## Ronnie

personally couldn't do Sunday as it is the only day I have with the family so we go away together.. plus In the past This time of year is crap for meetings as its wet cold and most people don't care about their cars this time of year!!! 

been organising car related meetings for nearly 10 years through various clubs and October until March/April is always a really bad turn out that's why we are having the Meguiars meet at the end of March.... TBH unless you get a small hard core group together (more like experienced amateurs) its a waste of time and you will get fed up putting so much effort into it and nobody turning up because its damp and cold.

Plus Sunday is recovery day and in the spring/summer show day, so you get a really bad turnout unless you start near dinner time and have really good attractions

just my wee bit.


----------



## NornIron

Agree with Ronnie's comments...and second the fact that Sunday is a family day :thumb:


----------



## BillyT

i was thinking today that a day during the christmas break could be good for a meet instead


----------



## Ronnie

BillyT said:


> i was thinking today that a day during the christmas break could be good for a meet instead


sound good if u need a hand with anything give me a bell.


----------



## John G

I'll do my best to make it up for this meet too.


----------



## John G

So then what is happening or has a decission been made if there will be a meet during the Christmas break?


----------



## BillyT

Right I was talking to Charlie today and he said Dec 27th is ok but the number of people wanting to go needs to be around 20


----------

